

Why does Tonga steal the hostname “to”? - kierank

kk@kk:~# ping to
PING to (216.74.32.107) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_req=1 ttl=51 time=153 ms
64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_req=2 ttl=51 time=154 ms
64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_req=3 ttl=51 time=148 ms
======
christop
Tonga controls the "to" top-level domain, so they may add NS records for
anything under that TLD — there's nothing stolen about it.

It's not uncommon; the same happens with .ac, .ai, .cm, .dk, .gg, .io, .je,
.pn, .sh...

